# got my t dashes



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Well the mail came, and so did my 2 t dash chassis. Happier than a pig in mud! Just gotta find a place to check them out. Hope the hype is right. How are the stock dash motor brushes? Should they be replaced?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mrtjet said:


> Well the mail came, and so did my 2 t dash chassis. Happier than a pig in mud! Just gotta find a place to check them out. Hope the hype is right. How are the stock dash motor brushes? Should they be replaced?


run as is +/- some tweeking :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank You bubba. That's what I was hoping to hear.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought ten of these cars, based on my experiences with them I wrote an article on tuning them. Drop me a PM with your e-mail address if you would like a copy. The article is also available in the Files section of the HOCOC Yahoo! site, you have to be a member to see the files.
For a start the pickup shoes will have to be adjusted to run flat on the rails. You also should check to be sure that there is no flashing at the bottom of the motor brush holes. These cars have a lot of power for the stock skinny tires. If you are going to run with the stock wheels Super Tires T-Jet 378 or T-Jet 400 would work well. Other aftermarket silicone tires will also work well, but they would be more likely to come off the wheels easily.


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm waiting for a pair of T-Dash chassis to arrive as well. What was nice was I was allowed to specify which armature I wanted, either the 2 lam, 16 ohm T-Jet equivalent or the 3 lam. Our club runs T-Jets and have said they'll allow the T-Dash chassis as long as it has the right arm. I can't wait to try them out and see if I can spot a performance difference between a T-Dash chassis and an original T-Jet.


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

As Bubba said, I would just try the cars as they came. From there you can decided what you want to do with them. I had no problem driving them that way.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Paul R said:


> As Bubba said, I would just try the cars as they came. From there you can decided what you want to do with them. I had no problem driving them that way.


they are all junk....(this is a joke, NOT 2B taken seriously..)***
so just send them 2 "ME", & I'll take them off your hands 4 U's.. :freak::drunk:

(***= Disclaimer :freak

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

KirkWH said:


> I'm waiting for a pair of T-Dash chassis to arrive as well. What was nice was I was allowed to specify which armature I wanted, either the 2 lam, 16 ohm T-Jet equivalent or the 3 lam. Our club runs T-Jets and have said they'll allow the T-Dash chassis as long as it has the right arm. I can't wait to try them out and see if I can spot a performance difference between a T-Dash chassis and an original T-Jet.


I don't club-race...(not by choice, t'ain't nobody into slots around there here parts..)

SO,.... "Which" would be the stronger/more-powerful armature ???

Bubba 123  :wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The 3 lamination 14 ohm armature should be faster if everything else is equal. The difference is not likely to be huge, you might need a lap timer to see a difference.


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

Bubba 123 - Jackson, TN is only three hours away from Huntsville. Our races usually start at around 2PM (with practice starting at around 11AM) and end around 6PM so you'd be able to race with us if you so desire. One of our regular racers comes from Chattanooga (2 hours away) and we even had Bat-Jet Tom Bowman drive all the way from Virginia Beach, VA to attend our December race. You could leave home at around 8AM, get to one of our Huntsville area tracks (we have five) by 11, race all day, and then be back home by 9PM or so.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Dan said he corrected the gear material/noise and the 2 lam arms scream.I have tons of original NOS tjets and I gotta say I love running these chassis just as much,kudos dan.
Christian


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Since I did not have alot of original tjet chassis the dash gave me an affordable way to grow my collection and I have to say with a change of pu shoes they haul butt...very happy and just got another 10 in last week


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

KirkWH said:


> Bubba 123 - Jackson, TN is only three hours away from Huntsville. Our races usually start at around 2PM (with practice starting at around 11AM) and end around 6PM so you'd be able to race with us if you so desire. One of our regular racers comes from Chattanooga (2 hours away) and we even had Bat-Jet Tom Bowman drive all the way from Virginia Beach, VA to attend our December race. You could leave home at around 8AM, get to one of our Huntsville area tracks (we have five) by 11, race all day, and then be back home by 9PM or so.


BIG-TY 4 the invite :thumbsup:
however, my health limits even trips 2 Memphis (80 miles)..
and Nashville, would be a larger under-taking (128 miles )..
but this warm, come on down welcome...
sure lifts my spirits :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I did five T-Dash cars in what I call SS lite trim to use in IROC style races. I wanted to keep the cost down so the cars are all stock except for Wizzard front ends, drill blank rear axles, RT-HO crown gears, Zoomin rear wheels and Super Tires. At the time I used the aftermarket crowns because the stock gear wanted to slip on a drill blank axle and I don't trust glued on gears. Later I discovered a way to swage the stock crown gear to be a tight fit.
The total for a rolling chassis with guide pin was $34. Subtract $6.50 if you use a stock crown gear.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Two things to add... Getting the shoes flat on the rail is one thing. Putting a curve at the lead edge helps too, especially on sectional track. Secondly, you'll find that removing a little of the flange on the front wheels will allow you to catch a little more of the front shoe hanger pin. Minor things, but both will help keep the shoes planted and on the chassis. These chassis really do rock, and I hope the supply never goes away!!

If Dash does get the slim line done, I'm plenty sure it will be equally exceptional!!


----------

